# Pimple



## ronanpoirier

Who doesn't hate pimples???

Especially when they hurt as hell and they appear at the morning of that big party  

So how's it in your language?


----------



## Heba

In Arabic:
It is بثرة (bathra) or  دمل صغير (demel sagheer)


----------



## Cecilio

In Spanish: "grano" or "espinilla".


----------



## Whodunit

In German, we call it "*Pickel*" (the plural looks like the singular).


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: "*bubuljica*" or "*akna*" (pl. bubuljice / akne) but there is also a number of slang terms.


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
にきび
nikibi


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
a pimple is in Finnish *finni*
Don't laugh at us, the word is not derived from the (foreign) name of our nationality, "a finn" is in Finnish "suomalainen".
The word has come to us from Swedish, where "a pimple" is "en finne" and by the way means simultaneously "a finn".
There is also another Finnish word for a pimple, that is *näppylä*


----------



## parakseno

In Romanian they're called "coş(sg.) / coşuri (pl)" in everyday speech. It literally means "basket", but it also means "chimney".


----------



## vince

French:
un bouton

Cantonese:
暗瘡 (am chong)

Mandarin:
丘疹 (qiu zhen) / 面皰 (mian pao)

Portuguese:
uma espinha


----------



## Outsider

vince said:


> Portuguese:
> uma espinha


Ou borbulha.


----------



## linguist786

In *Gujarati*, we say "phullaa" (meaning "spots"). If we want to emphasise that they are the _small_ pimples, we just add the word for "small" in front of it, giving us:

"nannaa nannaa phullaa" (lit. "small small spots")

Similarly, the *Urdu/Hindi* would be:

"Chotay Chotay phullay"
(I think they use the same word in all Guj/Hin/Urd)


----------



## betulina

In Catalan it's *gra*.


----------



## aslan

in Turkish, It is called  'sivilce'


----------



## Talie

In Dutch, it is a "pukkel" of "puist".  We have a rockfestival named after them: "Pukkelpop".


----------



## midismilex

vince said:


> Mandarin:
> 丘疹 (qiu zhen)


It's a sexual disease.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russia, it's прыщ (prysch). 
There are also more special medical terms for it, but прыщ is used much more widely.


----------



## Whodunit

vince said:


> 面皰 (mian pao)


 
Is the word 面 necessary? Wouldn't 皰 (pao4) be enough to say "pimples?" Or do you have to show where the pimple is: in the face 面?


----------



## Aleco

*Norwegian:* 
a pimple - *ei/en kvise*
pimples - *kviser**

Hawaiian:
*(a) pimple - *he pu'u
*pimples - *huehue

Lakota:
*a pimple - *yuh'i waŋ
*pimples - *yuh'i waŋ *(Lakota has no plural forms)


----------



## avalon2004

In *Greek *the word for "a pimple" is *ένα σπυρί *_[spirí]
_Note also that in the UK the more common word for "pimple" is "spot".


----------



## gigi1

In Greek also called μπιμπίκι (bibiki) and ακμή (akmi)


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian: pumpa or pūtīte


----------



## elroy

In colloquial Palestinian Arabic, we say حبة (_Habbe_).


----------



## nikka

In Hungarian it's called: *pattanás*


----------



## Aku

In Filipino: taghiyawat


----------



## hye young

pimple = 여드름 (yuh deu reum) - Korean
            brufolo [pl. -i] - italiano


----------



## VirtuousV

hye young said:


> pimple = 여드름 (yuh deu reum) - Korean
> brufolo [pl. -i] - italiano


 
I wonder if the original poster meant acnes, or spots/"any reddish skin troubles popping on the face" in general.

여드름 is basically for acnes only.
For spots in general, there is a word 뾰루지 (ppyoruji).

* Pronounce "pp" as "French" P.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
uhry(pl.) (cf. it means Hungarians)
beďáry, jebáky (unpolite) (other terms see here)

In Lithuanian:
spuogai


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

_akno_


----------



## valo__fan

aslan said:


> in Turkish, It is called 'sivilce'


 

We use akne as well(Turkish)


----------



## Encolpius

Ilmo said:


> Finnish:a pimple is in Finnish *finni*...



That's really fantastic. And many languages use a rather nice word for such an ugly thing...


----------



## apmoy70

avalon2004 said:


> In *Greek *the word for "a pimple" is *ένα σπυρί *_[spirí]
> _Note also that in the UK the more common word for "pimple" is "spot".


*«Σπυρί»* [spi'ri] (neut.) < Byz. Gr. neuter diminutive *«σπυρίον»* spyríon, of Classical masc. noun *«σπυρός» spurós* --> _wheat seed_ 



gigi1 said:


> In Greek also called μπιμπίκι (bibiki) and ακμή (akmi)


*«Μπιμπίκι»* [bi'bici] (neut.) < Byz. Gr. neuter diminutive *«μπιμπίκιον»* bibíkion, of masc. noun *«μπίμπικας»* bíbikas < Classical masc. noun *«βέμβιξ» bémbīks* --> _whipping-top _(colloquialism)
*«Ακμή» *[ak'mi] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«ἀκμὴ» akmḕ *(feminine alt. form *«ἀκνάς» aknás*, whence Lat. _acne_) --> _eruption on face_


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
חצ'קון khachkun in slang

פצעי בגרות pitz'ey bagrut - lit. maturity sores/"injuries" formally.


----------



## Proplanalto

Pimple can be a used in all context? Formal and informal. What is the difference between Pimple and  Blemish? I what circunstances should I used the Blemish and not the  pimple? 
We should say in a polite way I squeezed my pimple? is it correct to say in that style? Is is politely?


----------



## Encolpius

Etcetera said:


> In Russia, it's прыщ (prysch).
> There are also more special medical terms for it, but прыщ is used much more widely.



It is pryszcz in Polish, too.
It should be a Slavic word, but I cannot remember any similar word in Czech. 
And here is a large collection from other languages.


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> *«Σπυρί»* [spi'ri] (neut.) < Byz. Gr. neuter diminutive *«σπυρίον»* spyríon, of Classical masc. noun *«σπυρός» spurós* --> _wheat seed_
> ...


Just wanted to add that from «σπυρός» derives the first name for males, *«Σπυρίδων»* (MoGr pron.) [s̠piˈɾiðo̞n] with the familiar form of *«Σπύρος»* [ˈs̠piɾo̞s̠]; the name was made famous in the Eastern Roman Empire after st. Spyridon of Trimythous and is now a fairly common first name among the Orthodox Christians: Rus./Serb./Bul. Спиридон (and as last name Спиридонов/Спиридоновић), Rom. Spiridon, Alb. Spiridhoni. The name derives from either the saint's complexion (his skin had a wheatish complexion), or because he wore a distinct hat resembling a wheat seed (as he's shown in his icon)


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish 

 pimples = pryszcze , wypryski .


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Encolpius said:


> It is pryszcz in Polish, too.
> It should be a Slavic word, but I cannot remember any similar word in Czech.
> And here is a large collection from other languages.


Do you know Polish ..?  

pryszcz from pryskać (gush , squirt)

synonyms
bryzgać (splash) 

PRYSZCZ to bowiem ‘to, co wypryskuje’ (na skórze). PRYSZCZE towarzyszyły nam od zawsze – mają prasłowiański rodowód i wywodzą się wprost od czasownika *PRYSKAĆ *‘bryzgać (splash) wodą lub jakąś cieczą’, ale także ‘pękać, rozlatywać się’.

PRYSZCZ | Narodowe Centrum Kultury


----------

